# Melting Silver in Pyrex????



## bobbix34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this possible??

Can i use a torch to melt silver in a pyrex dish?


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

No torch on Pyrex. It is not wise to use anything other than a dish made for melting metals.


----------



## Ian_B (Jan 28, 2011)

NO DO NOT DO THAT IT IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS


----------



## bobbix34 (Jan 29, 2011)

just curious....i also came across using a clay pot for melting

how dangerous is that......i think i may just stick with buying the goods....but i have access to so much plated gold


i want to use the cell process....but after doing the cell i have to do a ton of other things before i can even get a good 5 grams of solid gold


frustrating


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 29, 2011)

bobbix34 said:


> just curious....i also came across using a clay pot for melting
> 
> how dangerous is that......i think i may just stick with buying the goods....but i have access to so much plated gold



Regular clay is not going to be well suited to melting gold. Your gold will end up dirty and fused to the pot or worse. Get the proper equipment.




bobbix34 said:


> i want to use the cell process....but after doing the cell i have to do a ton of other things before i can even get a good 5 grams of solid gold
> 
> 
> frustrating



There are no shortcuts to refining gold and PGMS to high purity. Patience is a virtue even with the fastest recovery and refining process. Think of it from a chemical perspective: the correct number of reactive molecules of the dissolving reagent must come in contact with all of the exposed gold in order for the gold to go into solution. 

From the above statement you can infer that when the gold is in a finely divided form, the dissolving reaction will proceed faster. 

With recovery and refining processes it's is important to perform each step to  completion so that the resulting gold is not excessively dirty. When you take a bath you can't jump in the tub and jump out and expect to get clean, you have to get the water the right temperature, spend the time properly soaping, scrubbing, washing, rinsing, and drying to be clean when you get out of the tub. 

Even the fastest recovery and refining processes take time for the reactions to occur, haste will only result in frustrations. In life if something is worth doing, it's worth doing right in my opinion.

Steve


----------



## bobbix34 (Jan 29, 2011)

You are the Man steve!!!!! im about to order stuff from your website right now!!!


----------

